# Vent hole advice on a homemade incubator



## Tmm (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi. I am currently in the process of converting an old wine cooler into an incubator but im a little stuck on where to put vent holes, how many and what size. As you can see in the photo the fan draws air in at the top and down the back (hollow section) and blows it out of the back bottom where you can see the slots. I have added my heat source behind the back panel so the fan can blow the hot air out. My question is really where would be best to put the air vents







? any advice would be great.
Thanks you in advance.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! As long as the vent hole is near the top somewhere. I would start with 1 and make it with a one quarter inch drill bit. You will need turners and a light would be helpful, or maybe it already has one. It's a bit of an art getting your incubators dialed in to do what you want them to consistently. I have built very simple to significantly more complex with multiple solid state controllers for heat and limiting etc. Over the years, simpler is better, especially for power outages. What you have will provide an excellent start.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm thinking about this. Why would you be venting heat out? You want a steady and even temp. The fan is used to circulate the warm air to keep it even. 

I would certainly follow PJ's lead on the vent holes since he's done homemade in the past.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm thinking about this. Why would you be venting heat out? You want a steady and even temp. The fan is used to circulate the warm air to keep it even.
> 
> I would certainly follow PJ's lead on the vent holes since he's done homemade in the past.


It's pretty much a sealed wine cooler, so the vent hole will allow for some actual air exchange. I have a wine cooler, for wine, and it works pretty much like a fridge, there's no actual air exchange, the fan is for temp control.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm having trouble understanding this. If the thermo kicks on to warm to the desired temp, why would the fan be needed to vent that heat? I get the vent hole. 

The OP states the fan is to pull the heat out.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It will require significant modification. One advantage of the wine cooler, is that like big commercial incubators, it's insulated, which is good for temp consistency and power outages. The walls on my emu incubator were about three inches thick.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think we're missing each other's point. I get the excellent insulation. But if the thermo kicks on why would the fan be venting the heat out if the thermo only comes on until the desired temp is reached?


----------



## Tmm (Jul 15, 2021)

Thank you PJ and Robin for your fast responses.


----------



## Tmm (Jul 15, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Welcome to the forum! As long as the vent hole is near the top somewhere. I would start with 1 and make it with a one quarter inch drill bit. You will need turners and a light would be helpful, or maybe it already has one. It's a bit of an art getting your incubators dialed in to do what you want them to consistently. I have built very simple to significantly more complex with multiple solid state controllers for heat and limiting etc. Over the years, simpler is better, especially for power outages. What you have will provide an excellent start.


Thanks for the advice it is really appreciated. I have everything else just about done but it was the air venting that was really confusing me. I honeslty thought i would have to put lots or holes in for the air so it is just aswell i asked 1st


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You could add more down the line if you need them. Make them a size that you can plug them if needed. 

We'll be waiting for the first hatch to happen.


----------



## Tmm (Jul 15, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I think we're missing each other's point. I get the excellent insulation. But if the thermo kicks on why would the fan be venting the heat out if the thermo only comes on until the desired temp is reached?





robin416 said:


> You could add more down the line if you need them. Make them a size that you can plug them if needed.
> 
> We'll be waiting for the first hatch to happen.


I think i am more concerned about not enough air holes/fresh air getting into the incubator and killing the embrios inside the egg or am i totally off track?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, you're not. @Poultry Judge needs to come back and give a little more detail on what he did with his. How many, what size. 

I know one of my styros had small holes down two sides. I don't remember my turn-x having any vent holes.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I think we're missing each other's point. I get the excellent insulation. But if the thermo kicks on why would the fan be venting the heat out if the thermo only comes on until the desired temp is reached?


All of that has to be changed to make it into an incubator.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK. Got it. 

How many or how big should the holes be that Tmm puts in the unit?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> OK. Got it.
> 
> How many or how big should the holes be that Tmm puts in the unit?


I think I stated earlier, one quarter inch drilled hole on the top somewhere. They can always add more or add a piece of duct tape to cover. None of mine have more than one vent. My new one is dialed in now, so I can keep the humidity anywhere I want it for the incubation and then raising it for the hatch.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You probably did and I ignored you. But nothing like restating it to lock the information in. 😁


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Sorry to necro this thread but I usually suggest these to our customers who are having venting/circulation issues. A butterfly vent looks good and is adjustable.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Where do you get those from?


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Where do you get those from?


Usually I send folks to eBay or Amazon as they will have them for the lowest cost if you just need a couple. I think Lowes and Home Depot has them too. Butterfly vents will come in tons of different sizes and vent diameters.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Tmm said:


> Hi. I am currently in the process of converting an old wine cooler into an incubator but im a little stuck on where to put vent holes, how many and what size. As you can see in the photo the fan draws air in at the top and down the back (hollow section) and blows it out of the back bottom where you can see the slots. I have added my heat source behind the back panel so the fan can blow the hot air out. My question is really where would be best to put the air vents
> View attachment 41400
> ? any advice would be great.
> Thanks you in advance.


Wow, that's amazing you did that. See I couldn't ever put my mind to do something like that..


----------

